# Grooming a Goldendoodle



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I was just wondering what other people that have poodle crosses use to brush their dogs? With Marley I use and double row undercoat rake all over the body, then go over him again with a finer comb to catch any knots that I might have missed. I also have him groomed about four times a year, give or take. Just wondering how other cope with a double coat that sheds very little.


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a goldendoodle and a cockapoo. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I'd have these types of dogs but I have to say, they are the sweetest dogs! Both were rescues. I have them groomed about every 2 months. I also brush them with a JW Rubber brush. It is the only brush I have and it works pretty good. When I brush my cockapoo nothing comes out. The goldendoodle does have hair that does come out. It's usually really fine. His hair is a bit more course than the cockapoo. I usually have them clipped down to about 1 inch.


----------

